# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fit's in 'e Groat 'e day

## Nwicker60

John O' Groat Journal headliness for September 30, 2016

THE son of an elderly couple, killed in an accident at a level crossing in Halkirk, has, on the anniversary of their deaths, called for a review of safety barriers installed, following the crash.  Donald Mackay (55) expressed his concern after a train was forced to stop at the Hoy level crossing on the outskirts of the village, this week, after the barriers failed to come down due to high winds.

A CAITHNESS business chief is deeply opposed to any possible merger of development agencies Highlands and Islands Enterprise and Scottish Enterprise.  Caithness of Commerce chief executive, Trudy Morris, said it is vital the north has its own agency to support the growth of businesses which face different challenges to those in other areas of the country.

A NEIGHBOUR of the new Wick High community campus is accusing Highland Council of not caring about the people living beside the new complex.  Chester Henry, who lives on Newton Road, says he has had a stressful two years of issues with the building's perimeter fence, parking noise and litter.

COMMUNITY representatives are bidding to block BT plans to disconect the phone box outside the railway station, despite no calls having been made from it, in over a year.  They claim it is vital that the kiosk remains available for train passengers.

A FORMER Latheron care home could be transformed into a guesthouse with a cafe and craft shop included in the premises, opening up the prospect of new jobs.  Inverness entrepreneur, Jason Waters, has submitted a bid to buy the former Forse House care home and start a new business called Forse of Nature.

LABOUR councillors in Caithness have mixed emotions over Jeremy Corbyn being relected as the party's leader.  Wick Highland councillor Neil MacDonald voted for Mr Corbyn, while Thurso LHighland councillors and Caithness committee leader, Roger Saxon, backed defeated candidate Owen Jones.

STEMSTER Farm near Gillock provided one of the largest venues of Caithness Autocross Club's season when it hosted the latest in its series of time trials on Sunday.  With the firm track going round the perimeter of the 30 acre roadside field, there was no shortage of thrills.

SEAN MCCARTHY saved Wick Academy's Scottish Cup dreams last weekend when he put in an outstanding second half performace to set them up with a second round clash at home to Whitehill Welfare next month.  Despite the Scorries recording a 3-1 victory over Dalbeattie Star and going 2-0 up at half time, the goalkeeper had to pull off two sensational saves to deny the hosts find an equaliser.

----------

